# Almost State Record Pumpkinseed!



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

So lately I've been doing alot of bobber fishing because of this whole Tennis Elbow thing. I've definitely learned to appreciate the whole panfish family and find myself in awe at times just looking at how beautiful they are. 










So while Rob is across the pond in his waders in persuit of the giant largemouth who lives there, and next to me is Zach perfecting his fly fishing technique.. I sit there motionless... staring at my bobber with great anticipation. Yes, my bobber and I have become reaquainted in the last month  :G 
Well, I caught a type of sunfish that I had never caught before. I measured it and let it go. It was 9". I don't carry a scale in my backpack, so unfortunately I dont (and will never know) how much it weighed. I came back to the house to discover that what I caught was a Pumpkinseed. The state record is 9.5" @ .75 lbs. So so so close!!! I'll definitely go back there.. I know where she lives and I know what she likes to eat!


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

That's cool. This season I put the state record list in my tackle bag for just in case I tangle with something that might be a state record. Wait until next year. It will probably be even closer to the record if not the new record. Just don't let Zach or Rob get it before you do.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Great job on the panfish; they are loads of fun on light tackle! 

I myself have always been a bit confused trying to identify the different species of Bluegill, sunfish, green sunfish, pumpkinseed, etc... I fish a couple
large deep private gravel pits that produce some of the largest gills I have ever laid eyes on. I have often wondered if I have released a record in there. My wife (of course) has fished the pits the least and caught the largest gill to date at an unbelievable 12.25 inches! She really got a laugh at how excited I was when she pulled that huge gill into the boat. She still tells that story because I was so worked up over "just a bluegill". Only a couple people have access to these pits and I always release all the large gills, so I know there are some tremendous panfish in there. 

The majority of them have the pumpkinseed and are very colorfull, so I assumed they were sunfish?


----------



## ocdfishguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Nice fish, a lot of times when the other fish don't want to bite I grab the ultra-light and catch some pan fish. It happened last saturday, 10-6in perch and 4 sunfish, I had a ball. All were catch-photo-release.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

marcia, that looks like a cross between a redear and a pumkinseed, not sure though, still a beautiful fish! i have never seen a pumkinseed with a red ear like that!


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Thats a male pumpkinseed - hence the redear lobe tip..the females have an orange tip...just like in redears..the males red trhe females orange. Also note the white margin. If your bluegills don't have solid jet black ear flaps they aren't bluegills. The only sunfish anyone should possibly mix up are female redears and pumpkinseeds....the difference being that the pumpkinseed ear flap is rigid and not bendable...also redears typically are barred and pumpkinseeds typically have orange spots extending past the lateral line. A 12.25" bluegill is a LEVIATHAN and I applaud C&R...that fish was probalby 13-14 years old..a crime to waste by filleting.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Geezzzzz..if I would have known that the state record was only 9.5", I would have turned in a few of the pumkinseeds that dwell right under my floating dock in my private pond. They always bite, and are a blast to catch.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the clarification MA. 

I have never bothered to take the time to look up the pictures on the net or anything. These are definately bluegill as they all have the solid black ear falps. These pits are bluegil heaven. They are large and deep with perfect weed cover and plenty of brush and structure. I also caught a 14 inch white crappie last year while fishing for bass. There aren't many crappie in there because I fish them regulary and that is the only one I ever caught.


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

Just some advice, some of the best fishing you will ever experience is fly fishing for panfish. As long as you're not going deeper than about 4 feet of water.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

cool i think that i might have a state record white perch this thing is 13 1/2 inches and is fat


----------



## jdoz80 (Mar 17, 2005)

Sweet fish, I think I caught one about that size same fish at the Scioto river on a 4 inch rapala. Wish I had known would not have threw it back. Darn it


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I've done more gill fishing with bobbers this year on my light action rod and its a blast. Gills are usually a bit more cooperative and put up a great fight on the light action rods. It's nice to just sit and watch for the bobber to start to dance sometimes. Congrats Marcia on the nice pumpkinseed.


----------



## BigG (Apr 19, 2005)

Congratulations on your decision to participate in the Woman's BASS Masters and just being shy of the state record for your Pumkinseed, nice fish.


----------

